# K series Intel CPU worth it?



## Laurijan (May 30, 2012)

Hi!

I am quite sure I get an i7 3770 but can not decide if I buy a K model with its unlocked multiplier.

Is it possible to OC as much as with a K model thru upping the bus frequency?

I don´t plan to OC the hell out of my CPU.

Greetz!
Lauri


----------



## ChristTheGreat (May 30, 2012)

Hi!

The non K CPU is BCLK limited. The way Sandy and ivy bridge work, the BCLK control all USB, SATA, PCI-E, PCI, etc.. which has a default of 100mhz. If you go to high like 110, you can corrupt all data transfered, system crash, etc..

This is why Sandy and ivy needs to be overclocked via multiplier. It's not like Nehalem or Sandy Bridge-E which work like the Nehalem, overclocking with the BCLK.


If you won't plan a big overclock, you can keep max turbo frequency on a non K CPU, for the 4 cores..


----------



## cadaveca (May 30, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Hi!
> 
> The non K CPU is BCLK limited. The way Sandy and ivy bridge work, the BCLK control all USB, SATA, PCI-E, PCI, etc.. which has a default of 100mhz. If you go to high like 110, you can corrupt all data transfered, system crash, etc..
> 
> ...



You can add +4 CPU bins(ie, 3.9 GHz Turbo does 4.3 GHz) to "locked" chips.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (May 30, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> You can add +4 CPU bins(ie, 3.9 GHz Turbo does 4.3 GHz) to "locked" chips.



This is something I didn't know for locked chip. Thanks for completing


----------



## Laurijan (May 30, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> You can add +4 CPU bins(ie, 3.9 GHz Turbo does 4.3 GHz) to "locked" chips.



I am unsure what a CPU bin is? Do I get you right that with an locked CPU that has 3,9GHz turbo speed I still can get 4,3GHz?


----------



## cadaveca (May 30, 2012)

Laurijan said:


> I am unsure what a CPU bin is? Do I get you right that with an locked CPU that has 3,9GHz turbo speed I still can get 4,3GHz?



Bin= Multi.

Just using Intel's own terminology.

And yes, example here:


----------



## Laurijan (May 30, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Bin= Multi.
> 
> Just using Intel's own terminology.
> 
> ...



Cool thx for the info! 

One thing is still unclear to me: Is the i7 3770 a Limited Unlocked CPU?


----------



## cadaveca (May 30, 2012)

Laurijan said:


> Cool thx for the info!
> 
> One thing is still unclear to me: Is the i7 3770 a Limited Unlocked CPU?



All CPUs except for "K" parts are "Limited Unlocked".

i7 3770K = Unlocked

i7 3770 = Limited Unlocked

i7 3770S = Limited Unlocked


----------

